# Volete una scatola di tartufi



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2022)

Misti? 
Qua è dura non peccare di gola….molto dura….


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Che problemi hai con i tartufi? Calorie minime.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che problemi hai con i tartufi? Calorie minime.


Non sono i tuberi…magari lo fossero, li rivenderei subito!!!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non sono i tuberi…magari lo fossero, li rivenderei subito!!!


 i cioccolatini! Io perdo la testa per i cuunesi, da astemia mi ubriaco.
Io faccio dei tartufi di cioccolato irresistibili. Per questo non li faccio.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Misti?
> Qua è dura non peccare di gola….molto dura….


Azz che tentazione!!!
Non puoi resistere...
Minchia appena li metti in bocca senti subito il dolce...il cacao che ti si appiccica al palato ma sono una goduria


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ora mi capite…..

Pero‘ devo dire che solo ai Boeri non so resistere…


----------



## Marjanna (23 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non sono i tuberi…magari lo fossero, li rivenderei subito!!!


Ah ecco.... per un attimo mi ero illusa!!!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ora mi capite…..
> 
> Pero‘ devo dire che solo ai Boeri non so resistere…


Squisiti, me ne hanno regalato una confezione poco fa, chissà se ce ne saranno ancora domani


----------



## omicron (23 Dicembre 2022)

Troppo dolci
No grazie


----------



## Angie17 (23 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Troppo dolci
> No grazie


Non piacciono nemmeno a me. A casa mia gira da circa un mese una confezione di Boeri quasi intatta..


----------



## omicron (23 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Non piacciono nemmeno a me. A casa mia gira da circa un mese una confezione di Boeri quasi intatta..


Io ho tutti i Kinder ed i lindt dei calendari dell’avvento di mia figlia
Non li mangia nessuno


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho tutti i Kinder ed i lindt dei calendari dell’avvento di mia figlia
> Non li mangia nessuno


Portali qui nel forum che facciamo un repulisti….


----------



## omicron (23 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Portali qui nel forum che facciamo un repulisti….


 e come si fa?


----------



## Marjanna (24 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho tutti i Kinder ed i lindt dei calendari dell’avvento di mia figlia
> Non li mangia nessuno


Già a Pasqua eri coperta di ste cose... portale al prete, a qualche associazione che aiuta ragazzi, non aspettare dopo. Domani (edit: oggi il 24 dicembre) fai ancora a tempo.


----------



## omicron (24 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Già a Pasqua eri coperta di ste cose... portale al prete, a qualche associazione che aiuta ragazzi, non aspettare dopo. Domani (edit: oggi il 24 dicembre) fai ancora a tempo.


I miei colleghi apprezzano


----------



## ologramma (24 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Già a Pasqua eri coperta di ste cose... portale al prete, a qualche associazione che aiuta ragazzi, non aspettare dopo. Domani (edit: oggi il 24 dicembre) fai ancora a tempo.


vero ci ho portato molti torroni bianchi l'altro anno , questo anno  ne ho solo tre ma al cioccolato fondente , al latte alla gianduia  per ora .
Questi me li pappo io


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Non piacciono nemmeno a me. A casa mia gira da circa un mese una confezione di Boeri quasi intatta..


Vengo a prenderli


----------



## Angie17 (24 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vengo a prenderli


Con piacere!  Ti faccio pure il caffè


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Con piacere!  Ti faccio pure il caffè


Arrivo!!!!


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Già a Pasqua eri coperta di ste cose... portale al prete, a qualche associazione che aiuta ragazzi, non aspettare dopo. Domani (edit: oggi il 24 dicembre) fai ancora a tempo.


Mia moglie ci fa delle torte con i cioccolati avanzati. E le vengono pure molto bene.


----------



## Actorus (31 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ora mi capite…..
> 
> Pero‘ devo dire che solo ai Boeri non so resistere…


Buoni i Boeri ma concordo con Brunetta i cuneesi non si battono!


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Dicembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Buoni i Boeri ma concordo con Brunetta i cuneesi non si battono!


I cuneesi dopo il settimo mi impastano la bocca…


----------



## Actorus (31 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> I cuneesi dopo il settimo mi impastano la bocca…


 Ti  suggerisco di accompagnarli con  il rum,  uso Zacapa


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> I cuneesi dopo il settimo mi impastano la bocca…


Sette?


----------



## Actorus (31 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sette?


Solo a colazione.


----------



## Actorus (1 Gennaio 2023)

Alla  Coop consiglio i torroncini al pan di spagna con Strega. Ieri sera erano ottimi, oggi scialbi, dopo la Visita di Omicron


----------

